# [SOLVED] No Word or Outlook Icons - Office 2010



## Hitescape (Jan 5, 2012)

I am using Windows 7 x64 and Office 2010 Pro x64 on a Dell Inspiron. From the initial install of Office 2010 last August Word would crash every time I tried to open a document. I ignored the problem and used a different computer until I found the Microsoft site that offered a solution for that problem.

The solution was to run the "MicrosoftFixit.Wordstartup.Run.exe" program but then I lost all icons associated with Word and Outlook. Before the files all had the correct default Icons.

Specifically:
1. All .doc, .docx and pst files show the default icon. The files have retained their associations in that double clicking on a .docx file properly opens the file with Word but the icon does not reflect that it is a Word file.

2. Word and Outlook Programs are listed in the Start Menu but do not have Icons yet PowerPoint and Excel appear correctly. 

Prior to running the "Fixit" utility, all of the icons were appearing with the documents and in the start menu.

I have tried:
Desktop -> right click -> personalize -> desktop icons - > restore default
right click -> Open with -> WinWord
right click -> Open with -> Browse-> WinWord -> set as default
but nothing is fixing the problem.


When I run "appwiz.cpl" it shows that Office Professional Plus 2010 is installed once and that the Office Language Pack 2010 - Spanish is also installed only one time.

Where do I go from here?

Thanks!


----------



## Hitescape (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: No Word or Outlook Icons - Office 2010*

I guess I am mistaken. I thought that the support team for Office was monitoring this forum like the great group helping out with BSOD problems. Too bad as it would be an excellent way to create good will...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: No Word or Outlook Icons - Office 2010*

We definitely monitor and I saw your post Wed. I didn't respond because I didn't want to offend you by saying you had to do each file separately one at a time. I was hoping someone would go through the total change by file type (Word .doc and .docx) method which frankly I've forgotten. Hang in there. We're in your corner.


----------



## Hitescape (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: No Word or Outlook Icons - Office 2010*

Support:

I did not understand what was meant with the above comment "you had to do each file separately one at a time." This is my wife's laptop and she currently has only one word document and two PowerPoint documents and I have tried everything I can think of to fix the icons.

I have now tried rebuilding the Icon cache and it had no effect. 

The problem was caused by the "MicrosoftFixit.Wordstartup.Run.exe" program and I have exhausted all other methods of repair that I could find on other sites. I'm afraid the solution will have to come from the same source as the problem - Microsoft.

I was able to get the Word and PowerPoint programs to appear in the start menu with their icons but I cannot get the other icons to appear for their documents. The files .docx and .pptx files created by these programs all use the default nondescript icon instead of the normal Word or PowerPoint icon. 

I am willing to try anything you suggest as re-associating the file type to the program has not solved the problem and I have no other ideas. Maybe you can talk to the author of the repair program and see if they have any input on repairing the side effects of their utility.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: No Word or Outlook Icons - Office 2010*

Although not specifically for Office aps see if this Fix-it works for you:
Diagnose and repair Windows File and Folder Problems automatically
Unfortunately the icon restoration was easy in 2003 and prior Office programs.


----------



## Hitescape (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: No Word or Outlook Icons - Office 2010*

That did not work.

Here is a screen capture of what the "appwiz.cpl" main screen. Please note that the .csv has the correct Excel icon but the .doc... files for Word have no Icon. I tried changing the default program to use Word again but the icon never appears.

To fix the icons in the Start Menu -> Microsoft Office, I had to delete the old shortcuts because the Change Icon option was grayed out. I then created new shortcut and put them in the Program Data -> Microsoft -> Windows -> STart Menu -> Programs -> Microsoft Office folder.

If you can tell me how to fix this problem, even if it takes 500 steps, I will do it. I just want Office 2010 to function the way it should be functioning.

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: No Word or Outlook Icons - Office 2010*

Try opening one in Word and "Save As" Word Document in Word.


----------



## Hitescape (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: No Word or Outlook Icons - Office 2010*

I opened word, created a test document and saved it as .docx as well as .doc and it uses the same generic icon as you see in the screen capture above. If I double click on the .docx file it will open it with word, only the icon is not correct.

I think that if you can find out how to correct the icons in the default programs database then that might fix the problem.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: No Word or Outlook Icons - Office 2010*

When you right click the Word shortcut, what icon does "Properties" show? If it's wrong, definitely do an Office Repair. Word>Help>Detect and Repair. Check Restore my shortcuts while repairing. As far as the customized checkbox, make your own decision. If checked you'll lose all macros etc., but who knows, possibly you chose something in the past that caused the problem.


P.S. If you originally had the trial version, it should be removed


----------



## Hitescape (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: No Word or Outlook Icons - Office 2010*

The shortcut has the correct icon because it is one that I re-created when the previous shortcut lost its icon; I tried to explain this in an earlier post. 

I opened Word, clicked Help off of the File menu and there is no Detect and Repair option. 

As far as re-installing word, please review the history before you ask me to do that.

I purchased the computer in August 2011 - Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 x64 along with Office Pro 2010.

With the very first install of Office 2010, Word would crash every time you tried to open a saved document. It had the correct icon but it was useless as you could not open saved documents.

MS tech support suggested uninstall and re-install which I did and it made no difference.

I kept looking and asking and was finally directed to the Microsoft Tech Support page that had the "MicrosoftFixit.Wordstartup.Run.exe" downloadable fixit program. Sorry, I can no longer find that page.

I ran the program and the first pass did not fix the problem of word crashing when opening a document. I then continued to the second level of the fixit program and that made unknown changes that fixed the Word crashing problem BUT it created these current problems with icons for Outlook, PowerPoint and Word.

If you say to, I will completely uninstall Office 2010 and re-install but I would like some kind of assurance that 1) it will not re-create the original problem that I had with Word crashing every time I opened a document and 2) that re-installing Offcie 2010 will have a more than 50% chance of fixing the problems with the icons.

I would really feel better if some contact was made with the group that wrote the "MicrosoftFixit.Wordstartup.Run.exe" tool. It seems to me that they would be the most likely to know what damage their program did.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Hitescape (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: No Word or Outlook Icons - Office 2010*

Well, another Google search directed me to a private site that had the solution:

Run -> Winword /r

Problems fixed.

Dave

PS
The final product will never perform better than the design parameters. If they are incorrect or are not properly implemented the end product will not perform.

This is more true for "MicrosoftFixit" patches!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: No Word or Outlook Icons - Office 2010*

Yes, that's the equivalent of the Detect and Repair (sort of). Glad to hear all is OK. The "fix" is still on the MS site since I looked at it after first reading your post. Winword /r registers Word and ties the files to the program, hence, .docx is now showing Word icons. Sorry we too such a crooked path on this one.


----------

